
Ask HN: How can one argue it's a monopoly when it's only 25% market share? - daolf
source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gs.statcounter.com&#x2F;vendor-market-share&#x2F;mobile
======
detaro
multiple aspects:

a) somewhat incorrectly using "monopoly" when they mean "market dominating",
which can also apply in non-monopoly situations (and also be regulated)

b) geographical market definitions: countries don't care about global market
shares (i.e. your stats), but local ones. Which in the US is 50-60% for Apple.
And e.g. in the EU a lot lower, which is why the EU tends to care more about
Google+Android

c) market definitions: the app store has a higher percentage of the "mobile
apps" market than Apple devices have in the "smartphone hardware" market

------
Knufen
Not a monopoly on the mobile market, or even the general app market. They do
have a monopoly on the "Apple App Market", which they also abuse to be quite
frank.

------
rbecker
"Is it a monopoly?" is the wrong question. The right question is "Do they have
market power that they abuse?"

